# Happy Birthday Jeff!



## RJJ (Jul 16, 2012)

Well the leader of the BB has a birthday this week!:cheers


----------



## steveray (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jeff and Thank You!


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you Jeff and happy birthday


----------



## beach (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday and thanks for everything!


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 16, 2012)

Ditto to the above!  I am sincerely grateful for your work in developing and maintaining the board.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Hope it's a Happy one Jeff!, Thanks for the forum and putiing up with all of us!


----------



## brudgers (Jul 16, 2012)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Hope it's a Happy one Jeff!, Thanks for the forum and putiing up with all of us!


  I agree with Fatboy.   Enjoy your present, Jeff.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, Wednesday is the day!  Thanks to everyone for the well wishes and most importantly for your participation which makes this board possible.  I simply maintain it, but without everyone who posts, it is nothing, just empty space in the internet universe.


----------



## Alias (Jul 16, 2012)

Coug Dad said:
			
		

> Ditto to the above!  I am sincerely grateful for your work in developing and maintaining the board.


Ditto here.  A very Happy Birthday to you Jeff!    :bday

Thanks for hosting us on the forum.

Sue


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jeff!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 16, 2012)

As many others mention, Happy Birthday (Wednesday) Jeff and ya'll keep up the great work on the Board!

I would sing but nobody would want to hear that


----------



## Keystone (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday & thank you


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday Jeff! Do something fun like a framing inspection or something.


----------



## Rider Rick (Jul 16, 2012)

Jeff.

Take the month off and ride your motorcycle to Sturgis.

I hear what happens in Sturgis stays in Sturgis.

Let the good times roll.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ewenme (Jul 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Jeff!  It's not the years in your life that count, it's the LIFE in your years!  You have certainly made the lives of many on this forum more fun and informed. Thank you. We appreciate you and all you've done.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jul 17, 2012)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> I hear what happens in Sturgis stays in Sturgis.Let the good times roll.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I've heard my share of stories from sturgis, and some of them have even made it home before I did...I'm not sure how much stays there, but it is a good time, so yes, "laissez les bons temps rouler!"


----------



## jar546 (Jul 17, 2012)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> Jeff.Take the month off and ride your motorcycle to Sturgis.
> 
> I hear what happens in Sturgis stays in Sturgis.
> 
> ...


I sold my Indian in 1981 and have not ridden since


----------



## north star (Jul 18, 2012)

*= = =*

Happy Birthday to you Jeff, ...and many more!     :bday

*= = =*


----------



## brudgers (Jul 18, 2012)

jar546 said:
			
		

> I sold my Indian in 1981 and have not ridden since


  We are talking about motorcycles, aren't we?


----------



## georgia plans exam (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy birthday, Jeff and thank you for this forum!

GPE


----------



## jar546 (Jul 19, 2012)

brudgers said:
			
		

> We are talking about motorcycles, aren't we?


Yes   

Thanks to all for yesterday's birthday wishes

Jeff


----------

